# Bolbitis turning brown? Ideas?



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

In my 55 gallon high tech(ish) tank that I planted last week, I have a rather large clump of bolbitis heudelotii. I've got it tied to my driftwood. 
I've got pressurized CO2 running, 8 hr photoperiod with a PAR of over 100 at the level the bolbitis is in the tank. I'm dosing EI dry salts, and I've got the bolbitis right in direct flow of the CO2 reactor output.

I was thinking this could be from just trying to acclimate to my tank, because I have noticed what seems like small bud-like growth coming off the rhizome. Can anyone say for sure?

Parameters toward the end of the photoperiod:
pH: 6.4
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 0ppm
Ammonia: 2ppm
GH: 4 dGH
KH: 2 dKH


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm just guessing it's the normal melting that some plants go through when introduced to different condistion. My emersed setup has the mini version and has been in the setup for about a week and is going through the same thing right now .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah, I've read that bolbitis hates to be moved. 
The rest of my plants are pretty much thriving. 

I wonder if I should just trim away the dying leaves.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

I would just leave it and let it come off naturally. At least that's what I did, but mine is also not underwater and I don't have to worry about them getting into the filter like you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I am sure it is adapting to the intense light it is getting.

Pinch out the sad looking leaves, they are likely to grow algae and they only make the plant look bad, not more dense.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Diatoms


----------



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

The pictures suck, but it's just the bolbitis looking like this, and the leaves are dying.
It's not something on the surface of the leaf, the leaf is actually dead.


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

trim it away , dont wait


----------

